# Relief Carving Instructors Western North Carolina



## Sccardais (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm looking for an instructor or class in relief carving near me in Western North Carolina. Any recommendations will be appreciated.

Thank you …

Scott C.
Saluda, NC


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

I would post this on the NCWoodworker.net site, lot of helpful people there.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

You could also post the question here:
https://forum.woodcarvingillustrated.com/forum/woodcarving-illustrated/woodcarving/relief-and-chip-carving

Claude


----------



## Sccardais (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for suggestions.

Scott C.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I learned this type of carving when I lived in California. California Carvers Guild. They have them all over the country. Look for a "Carvers Guild" in your area. Lessons are almost free, and lots of folks to support your efforts.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

The John C Campbell Folk Schoo has a class with Dylan Goodson in February.

Woodcarving
Dylan Goodson Realistic Figures or Relief Scenes Sunday, Feb 11 - Friday, Feb 16, 2018

And there are some good carving clubs in NC. Look at the Wood Carvincg Illustrated web site.


----------



## p33aul (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't know where you are in NC but Max Proffitt and Gene Webb both have shops in Townsend Tennessee Just across the Western border of NC. They used to be together but have parted ways. Gene is probably the better carver. His work is famos. Max runs Smoky Mountain Woodcarvers supply on what he calls "Nawger Knob" Just outside of Townsend.
A little late but HTH
Paul


----------

